# Intake Systems



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

BEFORE I GET FLAMED I ALREADY USED THE SEARCH OPTION AND COULDNT SEEM TO FIND ANYTHING.

Now, Im thinking of turboing the KA24DE Possibly with a turbo kit from www.realnissan.com but right now im looking for a good intake system. Ive heard injen reported ~12 hp gain with their intake for the KA24DE? anyone have any information backing this up or anyone have any suggestions.. i was thinking of getting the Injen tubing with either an AEM or K&N cone filter. any ideas??? Im going KA24DE-T before i try any swaps cause i want to get to know the engine abit and get some experience.  i dont want any flaming.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL @ injen.....12hp........right

if u dont want a cai, get a pop charger from jwt


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, dont believe the test results. you wont get more than 3-4hp, 5 if you are lucky. the head and valve train suck on the KA, there fore even if they can get more air in through a more open CAI, it still wouldnt know what to do. go with a POP charger.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

lol
i didnt believe it either... i was just asking cause if they did hell id go to injens website and order one right now.
but a pop charger is my best bet? like i want a cold air intake and i understand the benefits of a cold air intake.. but i dont have that much money so a short ram intake works for me..
also would that pop charger go on the stock piping?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Street Concepts said:


> *also would that pop charger go on the stock piping? *


yes, right after your MAF


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you just need a breather filter if you have AIV and then you could make a heat shield


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

injen CAI is dynoed with a 14hp gain, not the ram intake though, CAI runs for bout 300 it think, not sure its on my other computer but i don't wanna go on it right now


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

all intakes for ka24(d)e and sr20det are all about the same.. doesn't do much unlike injens/aems on hondas.. homemade intake


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i've never felt any power change with ram intake, its all about cai, thats when u feel the power!!!! POWAH!


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

well its all a matter of where u like ur power....top end or low end.
thats the diff between them....(cai and wai)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

warm air intake, lol.....


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

I just realized my car had a K&N filter lol... i opened the hood today to check out where i would put the pop charger so when i get it i can install it myself and i saw the stick on the side of the intake cover ( back side facing the driver) that said "K&N filtercharger installed" i opened it up and sure enough there was a K&N Filter.. hehe Oh well im gunna go back to JWT's website now


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha, did u buy ur car used or something? hehehe free filter


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sweet.. did you clean it??


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

yep used.. i got a pretty sweet deal .. 66k miles only  free k&n filter free jensen head unit...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hmmm shit not bad at all turbo ur KA u freak!!!!! 66k miles omg!!!lucky bastard


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

What car is the injen dyno on. Most of the max #s that intakes claim are on FI cars, primarily the TT Supra, but probably another in injens case. The intake can produce that kind of power gain, but not for most cars, just under the rarest of circumstances.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *hmmm shit not bad at all turbo ur KA u freak!!!!! 66k miles omg!!!lucky bastard *


Dont worry i will *grin*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift is off to missouri in a family reunion.. he won't be post whoring  for a couiple of days. so in his place, here i am 

you better turbo your ka with 66k on it..or the mafia will come after u


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah I agree. I would turbo the fuck out of a 66K engine. LOL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *drift is off to missouri in a family reunion.. he won't be post whoring  for a couiple of days. so in his place, here i am
> 
> you better turbo your ka with 66k on it..or the mafia will come after u  *


haha off to missouri yes, familky reunion, nah i was tryin to hook up with girls  time to get back to whoring wut have i missed up on guys?


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*what kinda turbo should i go for?*

what kinda turbo should i go for?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*Re: what kinda turbo should i go for?*



Street Concepts said:


> *what kinda turbo should i go for? *


a big one


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*lol*

i figured that much lol i wanna get a big one but whats a good company... HKS, Turbonetics, Garret etc....im thinking www.realnissan.com has a nice turbo kit for a ka24de anyhow i will be needed an exhaust that works well with the turbo and n/a set up... n/a till i turbo it. apex' i or Blitz are in mind... anyone else got any options?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

apexi = GT spec. u live in miami..n1 will rust on u
blitz = nurspecR <--my fav pipe
or any other 80+mm sized piping. like we have mentioned countless times.. name brands are way too overrated..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

might not rust, if he works at a place with indoor parking, and he parks his car in the garage too


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

why would stainless steel rust?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

to my knowledge, only the canister of the n1 systems are made out of stainless steel. i was just at the apexi website and it didn't say anything about the rest of the system (the piping) being stainless steel. from the description of the GT spec exhausts, it is clearly stated that the whole system, piping and canister, is made out of stainless steel


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the whole system of the N1 is stainless as well as the GT. i wouldnt get the GT unless you are running over at least 400whp tho. it would be crazy loud too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea the N1 series better be stainless steel seeing that they charge u up the ass for em


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

no comments about the blitz nurspec?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blitz is a SICK pipe 

n1's full stainless steel?? drool..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

genuine n1 is stainless - you can get rip offs which are probably mild steel.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

heres your dyno for your cold air intake http://www.ptuning.com/html/Item-De...240sx&ModelYear=1995-1996 All&ModelDesc=240SX


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*w0ot*

thanks for the positive info and no flaming  also thanks for the dyno info. between blitz and apex'i ive heard good things so im just gunna go with whichever one i can afford.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*Re: w0ot*



Street Concepts said:


> *im just gunna go with whichever one i can afford.  *


apexi n1 in that case..about 60-80bux cheaper than blitz nurspecr


----------

